# Chipotle



## bknox (Mar 24, 2006)

I want to smoke peppers,like the Chipotle peppers I buy. I realize Chipotle peppers are versions of smoked Jalapeno peppers but I am interested in smoking other varieties.  A smoked Habenero or maybe a smoked Pablano.

Is anybody familiar with how this is done. Do they dry the pepper first, does the pepper dry as it smokes?


----------



## Gretchen (Mar 24, 2006)

I have smoked the jalapenoes. YOu just smoke them VERY low heat.


----------



## bknox (Mar 25, 2006)

Did you dry them first or slowly smoke fresh ones until they are dry?


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 25, 2006)

I smoked some jalapenoes last summer (or was it early fall?).  I didn't dry my peppers.  I just put them in the smoker, and smoked them for a couple hours at about 250*F.  I stored my Chipotles in the refrigerator until they were used up, which took a couple of months, as my family doesn't really do the hot stuff.  By the time the last pepper was used, it had dried out in the refrigerator.

I'm thinking about smoking some Ancho chiles this year, and use those for some chili.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 25, 2006)

I do not think they have to be dry to be smoked, but smoking a pepper does take a long to do.


----------



## jminion (Mar 31, 2006)

You can cut a slit in the pepper and smoke over oak, hickory or pecan at pit temps of 200 or less for 6 to 8 hours. I use a wire grilling basket to hold the peppers. 
Most peppers can be handled in this manor.
Jim


----------

